# dnp log (female)



## randomobject (Jun 26, 2022)

There really aren't many dnp logs made by females here or anywhere on the internet, so I thought id do one to help out other females who are looking to try it. I've already started and have done tons of research and preparation, so id appreciate if this whole thread doesn't become people yelling at me about how I shouldn't do it lol. I've made a decision so telling me im dumb and retarded for doing dnp isn't gonna make me go welp, I guess I should stop lol. instead I'd appreciate real constructive feedback on my run or other words of encouragement  Background: age 21. started @ 154lbs, 5'9 female, active, lifting and cardio 5-6 times a week. Diet normally about ~2400 cal maintenance, right now Im trying to stay under 2k and also low carb, tracking everything of course. I take a multivitamin every day and also a vitamin C supplement. Drinking tons of water, have some gatorade zero for electrolytes, fruits and vegetables, protein, caffeine etc. I also take Vyvanse for adhd (everyday around 11am) but the added component of appetite control is a welcome bonus in this context lol.

*plan: 2 wks and 2 days*
100mg for 5 days (5 capsules)
200mg for 7 days (14 capsules)
300mg for 2 days (6 capsules)
200mg for 1 day (2 capsules)
100mg for 1 day (1 capsule)
total: 28 capsules, 16 days.
Obviously I will stop early if I feel like I've either lost enough weight, or the sides become too much. I'm not going to include my measurements or photos here for privacy (and I'm also very self conscious lol and I don't want ppl judging my body a ton) but I have measured everything and will be recording here if there is an increase or decrease. Maybe if the run goes well I'll post the before and after pics. maybe...lol

*Day 1, June 25:
weight*: 154.9. Took 100mg capsule at 10:33 am. Woke up with a slight headache but it went away after breakfast, water and coffee. I am on my period, so my measurements and weight may be slightly bloated. Slept well last night. No noticeable sides so far. Did an 75 min workout, felt good.

*Day 2, June 26:
weight*: 152. Def just a water weight thing, I'm not dumb enough to assume fat loss on the first day lol. Also measurements are the same anyways. Temp was 96.4, which is normal for me, I hover between 96 and 97ish. Took 100mg capsule at 11am. Slept kinda weird, restless and was a little hot, but not bad. Slept in so I felt well rested in the morning. Around 1pm took a very sweaty walk outside (it was like 80 degrees, so makes sense). Around 2 pm I started feeling tired, slightly faint, a little sick and fatigued, like I wanted to lay down. Not terrible, but it was hard to focus or to workout or anything. I had some gatorade, water, and multivitamin. I think I'm feeling a bit better now after the gatorade. I'll have a little bit of fruit too for blood sugar since I still feel a bit weak, but I'm not actually very hungry at all. Must be the Vyvanse maybe. Feeling a bit worried about work tomorrow, since I don't wanna be all fatigued and faint at work. Will continue to update as the days go by!


----------



## TiredandHot (Jun 26, 2022)

randomobject said:


> There really aren't many dnp logs made by females here or anywhere on the internet, so I thought id do one to help out other females who are looking to try it. I've already started and have done tons of research and preparation, so id appreciate if this whole thread doesn't become people yelling at me about how I shouldn't do it lol. I've made a decision so telling me im dumb and retarded for doing dnp isn't gonna make me go welp, I guess I should stop lol. instead I'd appreciate real constructive feedback on my run or other words of encouragement  Background: age 21. started @ 154lbs, 5'9 female, active, lifting and cardio 5-6 times a week. Diet normally about ~2400 cal maintenance, right now Im trying to stay under 2k and also low carb, tracking everything of course. I take a multivitamin every day and also a vitamin C supplement. Drinking tons of water, have some gatorade zero for electrolytes, fruits and vegetables, protein, caffeine etc. I also take Vyvanse for adhd (everyday around 11am) but the added component of appetite control is a welcome bonus in this context lol.
> 
> *plan: 2 wks and 2 days*
> 100mg for 5 days (5 capsules)
> ...


Since you didn't say, I assume this is your first time with DNP. I haven't seen any female logs before, but appears you have a decent plan.

I hope you can handle the lethargy that may come, it was the biggest side I had. My days of dnp are over for good. Hopefully you continue to post updates and it goes well for you. Watch out for possible intense carb cravings as well.


----------



## randomobject (Jun 26, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Since you didn't say, I assume this is your first time with DNP. I haven't seen any female logs before, but appears you have a decent plan.
> 
> I hope you can handle the lethargy that may come, it was the biggest side I had. My days of dnp are over for good. Hopefully you continue to post updates and it goes well for you. Watch out for possible intense carb cravings as well.


thank you sm for your reply, yes it is my first time with it. and so far yeah, the lethargy is the most annoying side I have. I'm gonna try to force myself to get up and do stuff on these low dose days, maybe when I go up to 200 or 300 I'll let myself be lazy lol. And so far the cravings aren't too bad but I'm def being careful. Ty!!


----------



## randomobject (Jun 26, 2022)

update: the gatorade zero was a lifesaver lol. Or maybe the multivitamins. or both. idk. either way, I was able to do a 90 min workout and feel pretty normal! Will def be keeping those things on hand at all times from now on. Maybe will try to get some V8 juice too at some point, idk.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 27, 2022)

It seems that you train too long, why?

Weights, no more than 45 minutes, do cardio sessions 6 hours before or after weights, (if possible due to your schedule).

Your body temperature is not going to increase in those doses, if it does increase it is because you are in real danger from using very high doses.

plan:

100mg for 5 days (5 capsules)
Rest for 5 days
100mg for 3 days (3 capsules)
200mg for 2 days (4 capsules)
Rest for 5 days
100mg for 3 days (3 capsules)
200mg for 2 days (4 capsules)
Rest for 10 days

Repeat


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 27, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> It seems that you train too long, why?
> 
> Weights, no more than 45 minutes, do cardio sessions 6 hours before or after weights, (if possible due to your schedule).
> 
> ...



Nice.
Agreed!!

Personally im a fan of 100 or 200mg, no need to go higher
Youre getting all the benefits from the DNP while still having the ability to hit the gym hard


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Nice.
> Agreed!!
> 
> Personally im a fan of 100 or 200mg, no need to go higher
> Youre getting all the benefits from the DNP while still having the ability to hit the gym hard



150mg is my sweet spot, no need to go off cycle, just take a few breaks on some days.

Yeah, much less when it is the first time you use it, and you are a woman with a low body weight, there is no need to go high.

I only recommend high doses for experienced users who have run many cycles, and for some reason, have to lose fat in 10-15 days.


----------



## randomobject (Jun 28, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> It seems that you train too long, why?
> 
> Weights, no more than 45 minutes, do cardio sessions 6 hours before or after weights, (if possible due to your schedule).
> 
> ...


interesting, why do you suggest I stagger it like this? Also, the reason I am not doing it like that is because I was nervous about being on it for more than 20 or so days. I know there aren't proven long-term effects from using it for more than 20 days, and that some people go for longer, but I was just nervous about being on it for too long.


----------



## randomobject (Jun 28, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> 150mg is my sweet spot, no need to go off cycle, just take a few breaks on some days.
> 
> Yeah, much less when it is the first time you use it, and you are a woman with a low body weight, there is no need to go high.
> 
> I only recommend high doses for experienced users who have run many cycles, and for some reason, have to lose fat in 10-15 days.


yeah, the capsules are 100 each so I was just going to do 200 and then 300, but 300 only for 1 or 2 days, so I think It'll be safe.


----------



## randomobject (Jun 28, 2022)

*Day 3, June 27:
weight*: 152
Took 100mg capsule at 10am. measurements are the same. 
*Total cal today: 1850
Exercise*: 1 hour pull day. Felt good, maybe slightly weaker but too subtle to equate it to DNP. Felt normal all rest of the day. 
Been feeling pretty good/normal lately, might do 100 for only four days instead of 5 and then bump up to 200 early. That would mean id start 200 the day after tomorrow. I think 4 days is fine, it's not too soon is it?


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 28, 2022)

Usually the build up is about 3 days so not going to fill the sides, if you get any at that low dose, until 4+. 100mg is still good for female to start with. Before bumping, I’d give it till day 5


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 28, 2022)

randomobject said:


> interesting, why do you suggest I stagger it like this?



Ohh, you caught me at a bad time, I don't feel like explaining myself to justify my protocol over yours, I just know it's better and more sustainable, minus sides and fewer opportunities to break the diet.

But in general, long cycles are much better than short bursts, so I don't know where you got the paranoid idea about the  long cycles.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 28, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> Usually the build up is about 3 days so not going to fill the sides, if you get any at that low dose, until 4+. 100mg is still good for female to start with. Before bumping, I’d give it till day 5



Amen
Low and slow


----------



## randomobject (Jun 28, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Ohh, you caught me at a bad time, I don't feel like explaining myself to justify my protocol over yours, I just know it's better and more sustainable, minus sides and fewer opportunities to break the diet.
> 
> But in general, long cycles are much better than short bursts, so I don't know where you got the paranoid idea about the  long cycles.


Totally get it, makes sense! In your protocol, would I stay on a low carb/low calorie diet even on those days I am resting off of dnp? If so, I feel like extending it would only create more opportunities to break the diet lol.


----------



## HighHeater (Jun 28, 2022)

Longer cycles can be ran as mentioned above with @Beti ona said but with it being your first go around, I would recommend sticking simple just to get a general idea of how your body reacts to a normal dose and then adjust for future as you reasses your goal and have a better idea on your dosage


----------



## randomobject (Jun 28, 2022)

also if anyone can answer, I am wondering if I should be move covid safe on dnp, like wearing a mask even more and stuff, because I heard it can make you more susceptible to getting sick. I'm not worried about dying from covid or anything but I really don't wanna have to self isolate if I test positive and miss work/gym/other stuff.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 28, 2022)

randomobject said:


> also if anyone can answer, I am wondering if I should be move covid safe on dnp, like wearing a mask even more and stuff, because I heard it can make you more susceptible to getting sick. I'm not worried about dying from covid or anything but I really don't wanna have to self isolate if I test positive and miss work/gym/other stuff.


Don’t think it’s gonna make ya prone to anything. Long running joke that dnp heats you up and kills Covid anyways. But no,  not more likely. Ran dnp many times and don’t think I’ve ever been sick on it. Lot of people get a runny nose or sneeze but due to the way it interacts with your sinuses.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 28, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> Don’t think it’s gonna make ya prone to anything. Long running joke that dnp heats you up and kills Covid anyways. But no,  not more likely. Ran dnp many times and don’t think I’ve ever been sick on it. Lot of people get a runny nose or sneeze but due to the way it interacts with your sinuses.



I always kinds figured the increased body temp/Mild fever symptoms would benefit a miniscule amount in terms of not getting sick


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 28, 2022)

randomobject said:


> Totally get it, makes sense! In your protocol, would I stay on a low carb/low calorie diet even on those days I am resting off of dnp? If so, I feel like extending it would only create more opportunities to break the diet lol.



Whenever I do a cutting diet, the calories are the same on training and rest days, I will only have a protein shake after training on training day.

So, there is no carb loading in this plan, especially if you are in DNP don make sense, save the carbs or cheat meals for when you are much leaner.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 28, 2022)

randomobject said:


> also if anyone can answer, I am wondering if I should be move covid safe on dnp, like wearing a mask even more and stuff, because I heard it can make you more susceptible to getting sick. I'm not worried about dying from covid or anything but I really don't wanna have to self isolate if I test positive and miss work/gym/other stuff.



Since May 2020, I have been using DNP (not all the time of course) and despite weakness and lethargy from diet, exercise and everything else, I never got sick, while everyone around me got some. I tested positive for covid (although I don't have faith in those tests) but I didn't have any symptoms. Thank God I train at home so the quarantine didn't hurt me.

I just got a flu (or maybe covid) 4 days ago, had stopped using DNP 8 weeks ago.


----------



## randomobject (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Update today, everything's been going well and pretty normal. If there are any sides it's subtle. Getting a covid booster tmrw so skipping the dose just in case it might make me feel worse or interfere with my immune response to the vaccine. Probably not, but just to be safe. Then I'll resume the next day (the 1st) on 200, because it's been 5 days on 100 and still not feeling much. Weight and measurements the same but maybe also because of bloating.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 30, 2022)

Don’t watch your weight unless you just want to know. Some people lose throughout and some people will gain weight during. It’s all about the end


----------



## Btcowboy (Jun 30, 2022)

I am in to watch and have no advice as I have never run DNP plus a male lol. I am however got it planned to finish my cut this fall, so the info is priceless


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 2, 2022)

randomobject said:


> also if anyone can answer, I am wondering if I should be move covid safe on dnp, like wearing a mask even more and stuff, because I heard it can make you more susceptible to getting sick. I'm not worried about dying from covid or anything but I really don't wanna have to self isolate if I test positive and miss work/gym/other stuff.


There's no such thing as covid safe, vaccines don't stop you from getting it, and masks sure as hell don't. If you're gonna get it, you're gonna get it. Assuming from asking that you're one of those unicorns that somehow haven't gotten it yet? Unless you're extremely unlucky, it's barely a cold. I wouldn't concern yourself with it.


----------



## randomobject (Jul 2, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> There's no such thing as covid safe, vaccines don't stop you from getting it, and masks sure as hell don't. If you're gonna get it, you're gonna get it. Assuming from asking that you're one of those unicorns that somehow haven't gotten it yet? Unless you're extremely unlucky, it's barely a cold. I wouldn't concern yourself with it.


Hey, I actually have had it before. And I know its super mild, not worried about that. More worried about long covid. Don't wanna have long term issues for the rest of my life bc of a little cold.


----------



## randomobject (Jul 2, 2022)

update: it is day 8. Day 6 was no dose. Yesterday, day 7, was my first day on 200mg. 100 in the morning, 100 in the afternoon. This time when I took my walk outside, I got extra sweaty. I also felt a bit sick at first but that went away when I had some gatorade. I was extra tired that evening and went to bed a couple hours earlier than usual.

Today (day 8) I took 100 in the morning at 9:30 and 100 around 2:45. By 12 noon I was so tired I felt like I had to lay down and take a nap. I still do, and its 3:30pm. I had a bit of caffeine and some fruit but still feel tired as heck, even though I got 10 hours of sleep last night. I am feeling noticeably warmer as well. 

Anyone have tips on beating the sleepiness of dnp? Besides caffeine, I'm already on that lol. The tiredness makes it hard to work or go to the gym, for sure. I was prepared for this so It's no big surprise, but it's still a bummer because it tanks my motivation to workout or be productive.


----------



## randomobject (Jul 2, 2022)

I think I might shorten the cycle to just 14 days instead of 16. Still go 200mg for 7 days, and then the last day 100, and then I'll end it and re-asses. Maybe if I don't feel like I lost enough I'll go back on for a short time, but likely no. It's actually not the heat that's making me wanna shorten it, that's bearable. It's the lethargy. Maybe I just gotta man up and force myself to be active and stuff, but boy is it hard.


----------



## TiredandHot (Jul 2, 2022)

randomobject said:


> I think I might shorten the cycle to just 14 days instead of 16. Still go 200mg for 7 days, and then the last day 100, and then I'll end it and re-asses. Maybe if I don't feel like I lost enough I'll go back on for a short time, but likely no. It's actually not the heat that's making me wanna shorten it, that's bearable. It's the lethargy. Maybe I just gotta man up and force myself to be active and stuff, but boy is it hard.


It is hard, the lethargy was always my biggest challenge. Always.

If after the cycle you still want to lose a little more, have you ever considered things like ozempic or saxenda? A few guys on another forum who used dnp switched to one of those and seem to favor it over dnp.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 3, 2022)

The lethargic side of it csn be rough. Basically just do your thing knowing you’re gonna be tired and push thru it as much as you can but if it’s too much, don’t go balls to the wall, or tits the wall in your case. Don’t overdo it.


----------



## Brum (Jul 3, 2022)

Cant see the point in dosing to a point you cant work out ? If 100mg was fine for you and on a few days of 200mg you cant workout, you havent reached the peak combined effect so why would you continue when it just gets rougher.
Drop back down to 100mg and carry on working out, although theres been loads of threads on here of people pretending they work out just to get DNP advise.


----------



## Beti ona (Jul 3, 2022)

If you feel tired after 10 hours of sleep, wait for insomnia to hit.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 3, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> If you feel tired after 10 hours of sleep, wait for insomnia to hit.



Call me old school
But sided dont equate value of the compound

I share a sinilar view to you and @metsfan4life 
Take enough of a compound to see results without issues.
If the results arent there, start looking at ither factors like diet wnd training


----------



## TrenChips (Jul 5, 2022)

randomobject said:


> update: it is day 8. Day 6 was no dose. Yesterday, day 7, was my first day on 200mg. 100 in the morning, 100 in the afternoon. This time when I took my walk outside, I got extra sweaty. I also felt a bit sick at first but that went away when I had some gatorade. I was extra tired that evening and went to bed a couple hours earlier than usual.
> 
> Today (day 8) I took 100 in the morning at 9:30 and 100 around 2:45. By 12 noon I was so tired I felt like I had to lay down and take a nap. I still do, and its 3:30pm. I had a bit of caffeine and some fruit but still feel tired as heck, even though I got 10 hours of sleep last night. I am feeling noticeably warmer as well.
> 
> Anyone have tips on beating the sleepiness of dnp? Besides caffeine, I'm already on that lol. The tiredness makes it hard to work or go to the gym, for sure. I was prepared for this so It's no big surprise, but it's still a bummer because it tanks my motivation to workout or be productive.



Have you considered trying ephedrine alongside the cafeine your taking, it helps a lot with how DNP makes you tired and sluggish. A lot of people take it during their dnp cycles.


----------



## Brum (Jul 5, 2022)

TrenChips said:


> Have you considered trying ephedrine alongside the cafeine your taking, it helps a lot with how DNP makes you tired and sluggish. A lot of people take it during their dnp cycles.


Or drop back down to 100mg pd and carry on working out and sticking with a strict diet ? 

This obsession with throwing more and more chems at a simple issue makes something simple and low risk, risky and complicated when it doesnt need to be.

Common sense needs to kick in at some point, sit there sweating like a pig, out of breath, craving sugary and fat foods in the hope it will be better than half the dose twice as long and functioning close to your max. 


Increasing calorie expenditure by 40% but not moving so burning far less per day which wastes the additional benefits of DNP as you are not using it as efficient as possible, or burning 20% of a regular active day with workout thrown in i would guess the actual difference over 2 weeks at double dose where you cant function normally is minimal in terms of results over 4 weeks at half dose.

Not to mention the sides involved


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 5, 2022)

Brum said:


> Or drop back down to 100mg pd and carry on working out and sticking with a strict diet ?
> 
> This obsession with throwing more and more chems at a simple issue makes something simple and low risk, risky and complicated when it doesnt need to be.


Agreed. And where does it end? You throw the Ephedrine in to counteract the lethargy of the DNP. What if the Eph spikes your blood pressure? Do you throw in BP medication to counteract that? All of a sudden you're 3 drugs deep for the sake of a small dose of DNP.


----------



## Yano (Jul 5, 2022)

WTF is wrong with a caloric deficit , doing more cardio and letting the weight come off naturally with out poison ? ,,,, impatient instant gratification bullshit and nonsense is all this is. Drugs won't ever replace hard work .


----------



## TrenChips (Jul 5, 2022)

Brum said:


> Or drop back down to 100mg pd and carry on working out and sticking with a strict diet ?
> 
> This obsession with throwing more and more chems at a simple issue makes something simple and low risk, risky and complicated when it doesnt need to be.
> 
> ...


I agree, that approach can be considered too, and honestly would be the best route. Overall, you don't need to take too much and rush the weight loss, take it one step at a time and prioritize health as best as you can.


----------



## Beti ona (Jul 5, 2022)

Ephedrine will help with appetite, but will increase dehydration, as with any powerful stimulant.

I am in favor of using the available tools, but only for those who really need them. Unless you're close to contest condition, you don't need to do drastic things with diet and training, nor add powerful tools.

At 100-200 mg, you don't need pills to control your appetite.

If you don't lose fat with DNP, then you're cheating on your diet.


----------



## randomobject (Jul 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> WTF is wrong with a caloric deficit , doing more cardio and letting the weight come off naturally with out poison ? ,,,, impatient instant gratification bullshit and nonsense is all this is. Drugs won't ever replace hard work .


you're right. but from what ive heard/read, dnp is only really poison at high doses. keeping it small like max 250 has very low risk of any serious sides, at that dose it's as harmless as any other weight loss drug, has some shitty sides but won't significantly damage you unless you misuse it.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 8, 2022)

randomobject said:


> you're right. but from what ive heard/read, dnp is only really poison at high doses. keeping it small like max 250 has very low risk of any serious sides, at that dose it's as harmless as any other weight loss drug, has some shitty sides but won't significantly damage you unless you misuse it.


Maybe, but it's still exponentially more toxic and dangerous than a reasonable caloric deficit + cardio.


----------



## randomobject (Jul 8, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Maybe, but it's still exponentially more toxic and dangerous than a reasonable caloric deficit + cardio.


I agree with your comparison here. but if you only run dnp for like 2 weeks under 100mg, is that even toxic? In the sense that it is deadly or induces lasting/chronic problems.


----------



## Brum (Jul 8, 2022)

randomobject said:


> I agree with your comparison here. but if you only run dnp for like 2 weeks under 100mg, is that even toxic? In the sense that it is deadly or induces lasting/chronic problems.


But for yourself, you have said 100mg you could function, could workout and carry on. After a couple days at 200mg you said fatigue had set in couldnt workout and couldnt function optimally.

So logic would tell you, at 200mg for 2 days plus 3 days of 100mg, the acumilated DNP in your system was too much and to drop back down to 100mg.

Then take 100 calories off your daily calorie intake for 7 days while continuing at 100mg DNP and working out.

For maximum results you need to combine diet, workout and a tolerable level of DNP to allow the first 2 things to continue.

Just taking DNP and sitting there and sweating like a pig doesnt equate to greatest fat loss from DNP. It equates to all of the sides with minimal results.


----------



## randomobject (Jul 8, 2022)

Brum said:


> But for yourself, you have said 100mg you could function, could workout and carry on. After a couple days at 200mg you said fatigue had set in couldnt workout and couldnt function optimally.
> 
> So logic would tell you, at 200mg for 2 days plus 3 days of 100mg, the acumilated DNP in your system was too much and to drop back down to 100mg.
> 
> ...


Very true, thanks for the insight. In this situation, would you still run the 100 for only like 2 weeksish or would you extend it longer?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 8, 2022)

Idk if I missed but are you getting ready for the stage?


----------



## Brum (Jul 8, 2022)

randomobject said:


> Very true, thanks for the insight. In this situation, would you still run the 100 for only like 2 weeksish or would you extend it longer?


If your original plan was to run it for 3 weeks with your varying doses, i would continue with your plan of 3 weeks but at 100mg and lower you calories by 100 for week one, then check scales and onjectively look in the mirror which is the true measure. If you have no noticible gains/ fat loss, then either adjust your calories by a further 100 or look honestly at your work outs.
Im a firm believer in do your weights then go straight into 15 minutes HIT after every workout when trying to cut.

It works for most people and thats without DNP and with DNP for me 400mg is the perfect zone ( im 6ft 5 and 16 stone 6 lbs ) i can still do weights and if not injured ( which seems more often than not recently) the 15 mins cardio ontop will get me fat loss of 5lb per week.
Ajusting calories by 100 per week lets you fine tune things without catastrophic mistakes. 

Ideally you wouldnt be using DNP this early in your journey, but as you say in your original post, you are doing it no matter.

Im happy enough you arn't some 18 stone fat girl wanting DNP advice due to your intro and progress pics, there have been several pretending they train and have a BB lifestyle and its clear they googled DNP advice and this board came up while munching cake.

So i will give helpful advice which i have used successfully. 

You have a PT so primarily you need to listen to them in regards training and diet but female use of DNP in women actually training is rare, so the honest good advice several members give is worth listening to so you dont make the mistakes of thousands before you.

On your next cut maybe ask your PT about HIT for no more than 16 minutes directly after weights and lowering calories 100 per week and keeping a journal. 

Good luck and kudos for posting progress pics as members can see you mean business, rather than are making things up.


----------



## randomobject (Jul 9, 2022)

Brum said:


> If your original plan was to run it for 3 weeks with your varying doses, i would continue with your plan of 3 weeks but at 100mg and lower you calories by 100 for week one, then check scales and onjectively look in the mirror which is the true measure. If you have no noticible gains/ fat loss, then either adjust your calories by a further 100 or look honestly at your work outs.
> Im a firm believer in do your weights then go straight into 15 minutes HIT after every workout when trying to cut.
> 
> It works for most people and thats without DNP and with DNP for me 400mg is the perfect zone ( im 6ft 5 and 16 stone 6 lbs ) i can still do weights and if not injured ( which seems more often than not recently) the 15 mins cardio ontop will get me fat loss of 5lb per week.
> ...


my original plan was just 16 days. And your point about the calories and scale is good, I agree. From the bloating it's hard to tell, and my weight on the scale has stayed similar, give or take 2-3 pounds, but I can def see changes in the mirror. 

Also you say you lift and then do 15 min hit, how long do you lift then? Normally I either only lift and then do a little LISS, or lift for an hour and then cardio for an hour (swim). Also I don't have a PT, I do have a swim coach, I'm assuming that's what you meant lol. Overall thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Brum (Jul 9, 2022)

randomobject said:


> my original plan was just 16 days. And your point about the calories and scale is good, I agree. From the bloating it's hard to tell, and my weight on the scale has stayed similar, give or take 2-3 pounds, but I can def see changes in the mirror.
> 
> Also you say you lift and then do 15 min hit, how long do you lift then? Normally I either only lift and then do a little LISS, or lift for an hour and then cardio for an hour (swim). Also I don't have a PT, I do have a swim coach, I'm assuming that's what you meant lol. Overall thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it!



If your weight sessions are an hour then 15 HIT straight after. 

Pt/ swimming coach, should pretty much be the same job ? Not into swimming but i would guess they give you training and diet programmes and train you to reach your maximum potential ? So their experience in those things should be pretty dialed in.

DNP on the other hand, its 4 or 5 people in here with real experience using it over the years, seeing all the mistakes first hand, seeing others mistakes and fine tuning that side is what you need to listen to ( just not skinny asian boys with multiple personalitlies)


----------



## Beti ona (Jul 9, 2022)

Weights, 3-4 sessions of 35-45 minutes a week. (In time I do not include the warm-up series and the stretching after training. Taken all together, you should stay in the gym for approximately 60 minutes.)

Cardio LISS, 5-6 sessions of 40 minutes on fast, increase up to one hour.

Cardio HITT (I'm not a fan) 2-3 sessions of 4-8 minutes. You can do it on an fast or on days without weight training.

At the end of the day you must balance all the exercise with your recovery and impact on the muscular system and the central nervous system.


----------



## randomobject (Jul 9, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Weights, 3-4 sessions of 35-45 minutes a week. (In time I do not include the warm-up series and the stretching after training. Taken all together, you should stay in the gym for approximately 60 minutes.)
> 
> Cardio LISS, 5-6 sessions of 40 minutes on fast, increase up to one hour.
> 
> ...


Do you mean you do this as your normal routine, or only while running DNP? Also I do a similar frequency, but I do weights for 60-90 mins. Seems long ik, but I'm very used to it, since it's the length of time I practice for swimming too.


----------



## randomobject (Jul 9, 2022)

Also update on the log: 
day 9: took 100 in the morning and 100 in the afternoon. Still a bit lethargic but not as bad, I think it's improving. Vitamins and gatorade help. Had a normal workout at the gym. Been sleeping with less blankets at night but honestly the heat is still pretty manageable.

day 10: 4th of July. Only had 100 in the morning. Decided not to take another 100 because it was super hot out today and didn't wanna overheat. Food wise, def overdid it on the carbs today bc of the holiday but will get back on it tmrw.

day 11: 100 in morning, 100 afternoon as normal. Today I went to the gym for leg day. Sweated buckets, felt so hot I thought I was gonna pass out at one point. Was pouring cold water all over myself the whole time, I was soaked, looked like I'd just showered in my clothes. Luckily I ended up cooling down just fine and completing the workout, 90 mins. Some ppl might be worried I'm pushing myself too hard on dnp, but I wanna clarify I never actually got close to passing out and I did not feel sick, if so I would have stopped. I also hydrated a ton with ice water and gatorade zero. When I got home I even took my temp but it was only 96. So we Gucci👌🏼.

day 12: normal dose. That afternoon, I went on a 2 mile run outside in 70 degrees. Thought it would be fine, 70 isn't hot at all. But towards the end of it, I was def close to passing out. Worse than yesterday at the gym for sure. I got home, splashed cold water all over myself and even rubbed ice cubes all over my body. Good thing I was alone or it would've looked ridiculous. Then I felt cooled down enough to do an easy 20 min ab workout, to which after I took a freezing cold shower, which felt amazing. After that shower I felt so energized I could run again (I did not lol.) Rest of the night was fine and normal.

day 13: normal dose, 100 morning, 100 afternoon. Two things I’ve only noticed begin on 200mg and not 100: super yellow piss and tmi, but really bad smelling farts, both of which I have read online that a lot of people experience. I also went swimming today, felt pretty slow/tired out. It was frustrating, but expected.

day 14: normal dose. Rest day, just went for a short walk. Heat is fine, noticeable but not bothersome.

day 15: today. Been about a week on the 200, minus the one day I only did 100 on the 4th of July. So I'm dropping back to 100 for these last few days. I'm going to take it in the evening after I workout so that I can maximize my energy for my workouts. Today I did my normal 90 min workout, still felt a bit slow and tired but not as bad as last time, so I'm glad.

Tomorrow was originally supposed to be my last day on dnp, only 100mg. But since I only had about 6 days on 200, I might extend to Monday or Monday and Tuesday, with just 100 each. But after Tuesday I am definitely done, hopefully forever or just a very long time. On the scale, my weight has been fluctuating a lot, but I can tell by looking In the mirror and the way I feel that I've lost some fat. Some measurements have decreased but some have not, since the bloating is pretty bad (I bloat a ton when I'm not on dnp, so being on it just makes me puff up even more). Looking forward to going completely off of it and seeing the actual results!


----------



## Beti ona (Jul 10, 2022)

randomobject said:


> Do you mean you do this as your normal routine, or only while running DNP? Also I do a similar frequency, but I do weights for 60-90 mins. Seems long ik, but I'm very used to it, since it's the length of time I practice for swimming too.



I never do HIIT cardio, I don't like it.

I always train the same amount of time lifting weights, with or without DNP, on a bulk or cutting diet, I just change the type of training.

LIIS cardio is present during the cutting period, and it will be 2 sessions, one fasting for 60 minutes and another before dinner for 50 minutes. In bulking or maintenance period I will have shorter fasted liss cardio sessions, 30 or 40 minutes, it is simply good for the mind.

No one should train 90 minutes in a session for aesthetic goals, split up your training for best results, but it seems like you don't want to listen to advice, so this is a waste of time.


----------



## Beti ona (Jul 10, 2022)

randomobject said:


> I'm going to take it in the evening after I workout so that I can maximize my energy for my workouts.



Due to DNP's half-life of 36 hours and its accumulation within your body after more than a week of use, this is nonsense, no matter when you take it.


----------



## randomobject (Jul 10, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Due to DNP's half-life of 36 hours and its accumulation within your body after more than a week of use, this is nonsense, no matter when you take it.


yeah true, might as well just keep taking it in the morning. I've always known about the half life, I think I just liked to let the placebo effect trick me into trying harder during workouts haha.


----------



## randomobject (Jul 10, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I never do HIIT cardio, I don't like it.
> 
> I always train the same amount of time lifting weights, with or without DNP, on a bulk or cutting diet, I just change the type of training.
> 
> ...


I actually am prepared to take your/others advice about the training length. I've always just done 90 min because that was what I did in competitive swimming. But after reading a bit more, I agree that maybe it can be overkill. I think I'm going to reduce it to 60 min and see how It goes from there, and if overtime I'm able to increase weight more steadily. Lately I've felt like I've hit a plateau and can maintain my strength but not increase it significantly (lifting heavier weights), possibly a result of training for too long. I also do split up my training sessions, like I'd do weights one day and then swim the next day, then weights, then rest, then weights etc.


----------



## Brum (Jul 18, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I never do HIIT cardio, I don't like it.



I dont know anyone who does 🤣

15 mins on an exercise bike is enough for me after a lifting session.


----------



## Brum (Jul 18, 2022)

randomobject said:


> I actually am prepared to take your/others advice about the training length. I've always just done 90 min because that was what I did in competitive swimming. But after reading a bit more, I agree that maybe it can be overkill. I think I'm going to reduce it to 60 min and see how It goes from there, and if overtime I'm able to increase weight more steadily. Lately I've felt like I've hit a plateau and can maintain my strength but not increase it significantly (lifting heavier weights), possibly a result of training for too long. I also do split up my training sessions, like I'd do weights one day and then swim the next day, then weights, then rest, then weights etc.



So afyer you finished and waited 5 to 10 days, what were your results ?


----------

